# Dried Olives (ISO)



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess this belongs here as the 1`st time I tried them was in a bag of mixed nuts, and Olives are a fruit 

Has anyone every heard of these before? this was my 1`st time ever trying them, they`re Green olives and have been cut into rings and dessicated, My guess is that they were also brined olives to start with as they have a great salty taste too.

anyone have a recipe for these at all?


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

I have never heard of these, but they sound great. I would love to try something like that.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have never heard of these either and, sorry to say, they don't sound exactly like something I would get too crazy about. Nevertheless, if you would like to try your hand at making your own, you will probably need to buy a small (i.e., made for home use) drier. Unfortunately, I am not able to tell you where to find one, but Google should most likely.

These driers are electrically operated, look like a stack of round trays through which (mildly) hot air circulates, and work very well for drying (sliced) apples, figs, prunes, appricots, etc. Green olives should be able to dry well too. However, some trial-and-error may be needed before you can get things exactly right.

Another method to achieve a similar end result with much less efort and expense is to slice the green olives, put them in a shallow pan, and place them for a while in a convection oven at a very low temperature. Black olives are 'sun dried' this way commercially. So green olives should dry out too without much ado.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have considered making these myself, I have a large jar of queen olives that I de-stone and slice (if I don`t eat them whilst doing it), I also have a dessicator in the Lab, but I think I`ll try the cookie tray in the oven first 

they might sound horrible but they really aren`t, they keep the green color, they`re porus and crispy (they would powder easily), and taste great.
certainly make a nice topping on a salad instead of bacon bits or crispy onion bits


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> ...they keep the green color, they`re porus and crispy (they would powder easily)...


 Oh dear! I don't think that the cookie tray method can produce such a texture. It sounds like the ones you tried were made by freeze-drying, a process which you can hardly carry out at home. (There is still your lab however.) What you will probably get from the cookie tray method is (slightly or more) darkened, wrinkled, and raisin-like dried olives. But give it a try anyway. Who knows, you might like them after all!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2007)

oh sure, I`ll pop the Dewar flask open and pour liquid Nitrogen over the little green suckers )

Someone here has simply GOTTA know how this is done or tried them and could use "best Guess".


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> oh sure, I`ll pop the Dewar flask open and pour liquid Nitrogen over the little green suckers )
> 
> Someone here has simply GOTTA know how this is done or tried them and could use "best Guess".


 Good news! Someone here has tried them indeed and has used 'best guess' already! Guess who?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2007)

please state this with Method, Result and any interesting Observations.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> please state this with Method, Result and any interesting Observations.


But I am not the one who has tried them and put forth a 'best guess' method.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> But I am not the one who has tried them and put forth a 'best guess' method.


So who has?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd try a food dehydrator.  Cooler than an oven and made for the job.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> So who has?


 Why, YT of course!!  Remember the 'taste great' and the Dewar flask and liquid nitrogen bits?  I hope he now takes things a step further by graduating to his 'Results and Interesting Observations' step.  He got me all excited with anticipation!!


----------

